# Loseing it



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I finding myself fighting between tossing the keys in the building and closing the business the right way.

I'm sure I am not the only on dealing with this right now, but I need to say it.

Dam the moral's my grandparents beat into me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yikes, what happened?


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

The economy, one month lease is more than the total sales for this year.
Last year slide drained all our reserve biz & personal.
I'm been working a second job since December.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're having to deal with this type of economic fallout, Adam. I know so many people - friends and family - who've been through rough times money-wise the last couple of years. It can be so disheartening.

Don't give up on the morals, though. In business, a sterling reputation is the most precious asset you have.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Who I am is an asset only I truly have.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, I can't imagine the hardship and stress you are facing. If I may ask, what business are you running?


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

It's a waterjet jobshop.
We cut soft goods with water pressurized at 48,000 psi.
Mostly fabric,foams and plastics ( under 1/2" thick).

The stress is tough and seams never ending but it's been the hardest over the last couple of months.

This forum helps give me a distraction, and thinking about props helps too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It has been a tough couple of years....being self employeed....well all I can say is I feel your pain. I wish I could get some of that bail out money, sure would have helped out this last year!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nope, bail outs only go to the rich and powerful. Those that dont really need it.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I could borrow more money from family, but I don't feel confident with that because I can't see when the work is going to truly pickup.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Any way you can do the same work out of your garage? No lease that way, and your electric bill and part of your rent/mortgage would be tax deductible.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Adam I said:


> Who I am is an asset only I truly have.


My apologies, Adam - didn't mean to imply that you aren't your own best asset.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Adam - I feel your pain and the pinch of the economy. My hubby has been out of work for nearly a year now and even though we do not live beyond our means, it still hard. I like Doctor M's suggestion. Can it be done to cut the overhead you have?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Adam, good luck to you and I'm really hoping this economy starts turning around real soon.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, sorry to hear that Adam. We closed up out little "shop" a few years ago. I saw it coming and got out before it became a much bigger problem. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear Adam. Hoping things get worked out for you.
Take care.
.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm sorry you're in the situation you're in, but know that you're not alone. I've been trying to get a second job for months with no luck. Hell, even Wal-Mart and Lowe's have a hiring freeze here, and now they're talking about layoff's with my company. Working on props has been a pleasant distraction from the stress of my "other" life.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd set it up at home in a heart beat, but I'd need 3 phase power and sewer.
3 phase is at the road but no sewer nearby.

Roxy, no apologies needed 

My current plans are to sell off most of it and start working on a cnc router table to run in the garage.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words.
Yesterday was a bad day.

Now onto picking myself up and dusting myself off.

Excuse me, while me and I go to find that sorry myself.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I am very sorry, Adam. I have no words of wisdom, just my thoughts are with you. 
My son has been with out a job for a while, as have many others, when there are jobs available, hundreds show for a few jobs, it gets quite disheartening


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

CNC router Huh??? Feel like making 100,000 gravestones?? Hell, you could sell a million of those things to several wholesalers at top dollar if you design them nicely and use a good rigid foam. I'll bet that most in here would buy at least one just to support a fellow haunter. And think about the lack of tool wear using that material. You just need some kind of recovery system to keep the dust down and sell the remains as blown insulation. With some of the talent in here we could design say 5-10 different stones that are better than anything I've seen in stores.. Although I LOVE to make my own stuff, my time has value and I assure you that it takes me longer to make a quality stone than my time is worth. You could even sell them as "Raw" for the home haunter to finish. Or how about a few custom orders on the side?? LOL I too am self employed and had the toughest year EVER last year. I worked in a "machine shop" early in my life and totally appreciate what you are going through. We're all pulling for you. Love that waterjet stuff... It's super cool technology.... I wish times were better so you could prosper. BTW I know those things are HUGELY expensive.


----------

